

To Cohort or not to Cohort Your Mobile App Users? (That is the question...) - tedbarbeau
http://apsalar.com/blog/2011/11/to-cohort-or-not-to-cohort-your-mobile-app-users/

======
adaml_623
Why would you use colour coding or tabular data to show retention rates? Why
not a line graph? Maybe 3D?

------
scv3
This looks good. Have any devs tested these guys vs Flurry vs Google
Analytics?

~~~
Thun
I am not a dev and we are investors in Apsalar so I am already biased, but our
reference calls with Devs made us comfortable investing as they had tested
Apsalar's product vs others and gave many compelling reasons why they were
choosing the Apsalar platform. I think this Quora post does a great job of
comparing mobile analytics platforms for iOS:

[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-Mobile-Analytics-
servi...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-Mobile-Analytics-service-for-
iOS-apps-and-why?q=best+mobile+analytics)

------
newb
Some of the best cohort visualizations I have seen from a mobile analytics
platform provider. Thanks for the info, nice job.

------
magazinemama
good stuff.

------
samanta524
great read.

------
ronanora
it's a good one. thanks for sharing

------
antoniusego
Finally, someone made sense of this stuff. So important to know.

